# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  ошибка spoolsv.exe

## Phobos24

у меня ошибка приложения spoolsv.exe! Я знаю что это за трабл... Нужно скачать обновление kb312052 с сайта http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312052 но сайт не доступен. Может кто нибудь скачивал. Помогите!!!

----------


## Nep

под кодом kb312052 в майкрософт зарегистрирована только статья,
фикса с таким кодом там нет

----------


## cyberdemon

вот цитат с оффициального источника, за правильность данных операций ответственность не несу :)

*Причина*

loadTOCNode(1, 'cause'); Такая неполадка может возникать в том случае, если установленный на компьютере драйвер принтера поврежден. Перейти к началу страницы

*Решение*

loadTOCNode(1, 'resolution');*Внимание*! Неправильное использование редактора реестра может привести к возникновению серьезных неполадок, требующих переустановки операционной системы. Корпорация Майкрософт не несет ответственности за неправильное использование редактора реестра. При изменении реестра полагайтесь на свой опыт и знания.

Чтобы устранить неполадку, удалите принтеры и драйверы принтера, а затем удалите все записи в указанных ниже разделах реестра. Для этого выполните следующие действия. 1.Если это возможно, удалите все принтеры, перечисленные в окне «Принтеры». 

Чтобы удалить принтер, щелкните его значок в окне «Принтеры» правой кнопкой мыши, выберите команду *Удалить*, а в появившемся сообщении нажмите кнопку *Да*, чтобы подтвердить удаление.2.В окне «Принтеры» в меню *Файл* выберите команду *Свойства сервера*.3.На вкладке *Драйверы* удалите все установленные драйверы принтеров. 

Чтобы удалить драйвер принтера, выделите драйвер, нажмите кнопку *Удалить*, а в появившемся сообщении нажмите кнопку *Да*, чтобы подтвердить удаление. 4.Запустите редактор реестра (Regedit.exe).5.Экспортируйте следующие разделы реестра:*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Print*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Pr  int*
6.Удалите все значения, находящиеся в следующих разделах реестра (сами разделы удалять не нужно):*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-2*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-3*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Pr  int\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-2*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Pr  int\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-3*
7.Удалите все параметры за исключением параметров «(По умолчанию)» в следующих разделах реестра:*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Print\Monitors*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Pr  int\Monitors*
  К мониторам по умолчанию относятся следующие мониторы:

•AppleTalk Printing Devices (присутствует, если установлены службы для Macintosh)•BJ Language Monitor•Local Port•PJL Language Monitor•Standard TCP/IP Port•USB Monitor•Windows NT Fax Monitor (присутствует, если установлен факс-модем)
Дополнительные сведения о том, какие элементы не являются элементами по умолчанию, см. в следующей статье базы знаний Майкрософт: 260142 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/260142/) Устранение неполадок, возникающих при печати в Windows 2000
8.Удалите все параметры за исключением параметров «(По умолчанию)» в следующих разделах реестра:*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Print\Printers*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Pr  int\Printers*
9.Закройте редактор реестра.10.Перезагрузите компьютер и повторно установите нужные принтеры.

----------


## Phobos24

Большое спасибо!!! Помогло!

----------


## cyberdemon

чем смог..как говорицца :)

----------


## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!! У меня показывается что  spoolsv занимает 90-99 процентов процессорного времени. из за чего это может бытьИИ подскажите и как можно с этим бороться?

----------


## Cheechako

Если это реальный процесс, а не вирус - искать по теме http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=22:58673
http://www.09serv.ru/problemy_s_prog...-5-4-31-49.htm

----------


## alexr66

> Cheechako


Спасибо. Сейчас все нормально, а из за чего это может быть? Это вирус? или просто что то с виндойИ?

----------


## Cheechako

Провериться на отсутствие вирусов никогда не вредно :)
Дальнейшие вопросы - к виртуальным/реальным принтерам/очереди печати; практически все рекомендации сводятся к одному:
http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/...-99-cpu-usage/

----------

